# Paph. Red-Maude x stonei pic



## jtrmd (Aug 2, 2011)

(Paph stonei x Red Maude = Red Mantis)

For curiosity sake I was wondering if any of you have a photo of this old OZ cross?Its one of those ones that has been in the collection for some time,and just grows and grows and grows.One day it might bloom,with my Cooksonii hahahaha!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 2, 2011)

No help here on the PIC. Give your Cooksonii *strong* light and a *cold *fall. It will spike after that.


----------



## jtrmd (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!How cold is cold?I think the second year I had it I put it out with the Cym. until about NOv.I wasn't growing it too bright back then,I have had it hanging up against the roof of the GH for a year or two,so maybe the chill this year will do it.


----------

